# Milo Woo Hoo



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Noticed my one for sure female looking a bit thin.

Low and behold a clutch of eggs. 

Pics to come soon... Tooe xcited to type


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

porkchop48 said:


> Noticed my one for sure female looking a bit thin.
> 
> Low and behold a clutch of eggs.
> 
> Pics to come soon... Tooe xcited to type


Ok i am having brain fart what is a milio..and yes i know full well i am gonna feel like a tool once this is answered

Brian


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I assume _Mantella milotympanum_. Fantastic news!


----------



## dendrobateobsessd (Jan 24, 2009)

milo stands for milotympanum, as in mantella milotympanum. And hope everything works out with the eggs!


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

WooHoo!!

Mine laid a clutch a few days ago as well.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Yea ok back to my corner of silence...i feel like a FOOL!
Brian


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)




----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow congrats! I never knew milos had such a large clutch of eggs.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

thats great!


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Are Mantella eggs all that bright white. That is an impressive clutch of eggs from such a tiny frog


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Heck I never would have know they had that many eggs had I not found them.

No wonder my female looks thin now. 

Sorry about shortening it earlier. I was just very happy and had a hard time typing. 
I never would have thought with a trio they would have bred.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Very nice, hopefully they start developing!


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

Any news on how this clutch is coming along?

hopefully well...


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I dont think they clutch made it. 

Some of them started developing so I left the whole thing alone. Checked back in the last few days and 99% of them are cloudy. 

( kick the table)

Better luck I hope on round two


----------

